# Qatar Visa on Arrival for Pakistani National with UAE residence?



## malisajj (Apr 29, 2014)

Can Pakistani National with UAE residence (expiry after 2 years), get Qatar visa on arrival?

The profession on UAE visa stamp, is in the list of 188 professions list for visa on arrival.

Just want to check if there are any exceptions for Pakistani nationals?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What is your actual designation on your UAE visa that is stamped into your passport?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## malisajj (Apr 29, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, What is your actual designation on your UAE visa that is stamped into your passport? Cheers Steve


 Hi Steve, The designation is Project Manager I was able to get the visa on arrival. I was asked to show the return ticket. i had a printout of boarding pass for return flight. so worked for me

thanks


----------



## Hamza H.Khalid (Sep 9, 2015)

Good Morning.

I am a Pakistani National but residence in Kuwait and my designation on passport is Engineer.

So i wanted to ask that i can get Qatar visa on arrival or No ?


----------

